# Best small pleco for algae?



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

albino bushynose


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Bristlenose will outgrow a 30 too quickly IMO. I have "pitbll plecos", parotocinclus sp.(not really plecos), in a 20 and they are the best algae eaters I have. Max at a bit over 2". If you can find them they'd be a good choice.


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Rubberlip ?


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

My clown stays hidden 24/7. Chews the hell out of my DW too lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

No it won't I've had one in my 29 for 3 years.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree w/ F22, a lot of different Ancistrus sp. stay around 4", and they usually aren't too rough on most plants IME


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Its not like a snow king or a gibbiceps, or even a royal, they will fair quite well I'm sure.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Agree, BNs are the best, look at Debbies BNs on this forum.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Long fin BN plecos are simply gorgeous. My favorite pleco!


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Skip the pleco. Get some Otos.

Check out this thread for other ideas on how to control algae:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/110422-methods-algae-control.html


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, how did none of us suggest that earlier?


----------



## Kwazar (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I have a few otos in there already and was just wanting a little more variety. I'll def look into the bushynose, but has anyone had experience with loricaria cats? I know they"ll probly get too big, but for some reason Petco has a few and I was just curious...


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Kwazar said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys. I have a few otos in there already and was just wanting a little more variety. I'll def look into the bushynose, but has anyone had experience with loricaria cats? I know they"ll probly get too big, but for some reason Petco has a few and I was just curious...



my LFS actually has otocinclus niger's in stock. awesome little guys. Look like you average otto, but brown, smaller, and with some extra fins. they actually look more like a pleco than an otto.

microlepidogaster leucifrenata is the latin name in case you have a LFS that can order.


----------

